# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Realtek 8180 (WLAN) und Suse 9.1

## Suenda

Diese Anleitung wurde auf nen Acer1356 LMi Notebook getestet.

Wie wir alle wissen ist Suse ne Distri, die von vielen Anfängern genutzt wird. Bin zwar auch noch einer nach nur 2 Monaten, aber ich glaube mit dieser Anleitung kann ich der/dem einen oder anderen ein wenig weiter helfen.

Der WLAN- Chip von Realtek wird auf vielen günstigen WLAN Karten und auch in vielen Notebooks verbaut, da er für die Hersteller eine kostengünstige Alternative zu vielen anderen Chips darstellt.

Vorab muss gesagt werden, dass es für den Kernel 2.6.X keine Linuxtreiber für diesen Chip gibt. Also müssen wir ein wenig improvisieren.

Unser Handwerkszeug wird also sein:
*
Win XP Treiber
ndiswrapper (auf der Suse CD)
YAST
Konsole mit Rootrechten*

Was ich vorab sagen kann ist, dass es mir bisher nicht möglich war das alles mit DHCP zu konfigurieren, dann kommt das Signal zwar zum Router, aber nicht darf nicht weiter. Kann auch ne falsche Einstellung an meinem Router sein (unter Win ging es so), aber mit fester IP für mein Notebook über WLAN geht ohne Probleme unter Linux.

So dann gehen wir mal ans Eingemachte.
Zuerst solltet ihr den herunter geladenen Treiber irgendwo hin extrahieren, wo ihr ihn leicht wiederfinden könnt. Ich habe ihn zB in meinem Homeverzeichnis liegen, da ich der einzige User dieses PCs bin. In dem Ordner sollten nun 3 Files sein, wovon nur ein wirklich wichtig ist. Es heißt *NET8180.INF*, da dies die eigentliche Treiberdatei ist.
Mit dem Linuxtool Ndiswrapper können wir Windowstreiber "umschließen" und sie für Linux verwendbar zu machen. Dazu wechselt ihr erstmal in die Konsole. Für die Leute, die noch nicht wissen wo ihr sie findet ist das das Symbol mit der Muschel (unten). Alternativ könnt ihr auch ALT+F2 drücken und dann _konsole_ eingeben. Dann wechselt ihr mit _su_ auf euren Rootuser. Es wird von Euch dann das Passwort verlangt, dass ihr für root vergeben habt.
Erstmal dort angekommen wechselt ihr in der Konsole in das Verzeichnis, in den ihr den Treiber extrahiert habt. Vergewissert Euch nochmal mit dem Befehl _ls_, ob die Datei _NET81080.INF_ wirklich in diesem Ordner liegt.

Da ihr in der Konsole als Rootuser eingeloggt seid, dürft ihr nun den Befehl
_ndiswrapper -i NET8180.INF_ ausführen. Dieser installiert den Windowstreiber auf Linux. Jetzt könnt ihr Euch erstmal von überzeugen, ob der Treiber wirklich geladen wurde. Dies geht mit dem Befehl _ndiswrapper -l_, welcher eine Liste aller Treiber ausgibt. Dort sollte nun:
*Installed ndis drivers:
net8180 present*
stehen. Wenn das der Fall ist, könnt ihr weiter machen.

Dort angekommen beendet ihr die Rootsession mit _exit_ und schließt danach die Konsole. Ihr könnt sie auch so stehen lassen, weil ihr sie in ca 15 Minuten wieder mit Rootrechten braucht. Aber oben steht ja wie ihr euch dort als Root anmeldet.

Jetzt kommen wir zu dem Teil in YAST, der den Chip endgültig zum laufen bringt. Ich weiss es sollte auch in der Konsole gehen, aber da Suse Linux teilweise etwas zickig ist, geht das nicht immer.
So.... dann erstmal ab ins YAST. Dort angekommen wechselt ihr in den Bereich _Netzwerkgeräte_ und dann klickt ihr auf _Netzwerkkarte_.
Im oberen Bereich sollte nun irgendwas mit _Realtek RTL8180L 802.11b MAC_ stehen. Falls nicht konfiguriert ihr genauso, indem ihr _Andere (nicht erkannte)_ auswählt.

Als Gerätetyp wählt ihr _Drahtlos_ aus. Danach gebt ihr einen Konfigurationsnamen an. Ich habe zB die MAC-Adresse dafür gewählt, genauso wie für _Name der Hardwarekonfiguration_. Nun sagen wir ihm, dass er den mit ndiswrapper geladenen Treiber verwenden soll. Dies geht bei _Modulname_. In dieses Feld tragt ihr *NET8180* ein. Nur wenn dieser Chip auf ner PCMCIA oder nem USB Gerät verbaut ist, müsst ihr eine dieser Optionen wählen, ansonsten klickt ihr nichts an.
Weiter geht es bei _Einstellungen für Funkverbindungen_.
Bei _Betriebsmodus_ wählt ihr Ad-hoc oder Verwalted, je nachdem ob Euer Router auf Ad-hoc steht oder nicht. Ich benutze den Modus Verwaltet.
Nun tragt ihr nur noch bei _ESSID_ die SSID ein, die ihr auch auf eurem Router als eingetragen habt. Jetzt klickt ihr auf _Einstellungen für Experten_ und bestätigt mit _Ja_.
Dort einfach den Kanal auswählen, den ihr auch auf dem Router eingetragen habt. und die entsprechende Bitrate, welche eure WLAN Karte unterstützt. Auf _Auto_ habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es nicht geht. _Power Management_ habe ich ausgeschaltet (Kreuz weg gemacht), damit er immer läuft wenn ich ihn anschalte.
Einfach mit OK bestätigen und ihr seid wieder in der Maske davor. Jetzt nur noch auf _Mehrere Schlüssel_ klicken, um die 4 WEP Keys einzugeben. Einfach nochmal mit _Ja_ bestätigen (passiert weil noch keine WEP Schlüssel eingetragen sind).
Die _Key Length_ richtet sich wieder danach was auf dem Router eingestellt ist, genauso wie _Authentication Mode_. Beides wird eingestellt wie auf dem Router. Unten werden nun die 4 WEP Schlüssel eingetragen. Dazu einfach die Nummern anklicken und _Hinzufügen_ wählen. Der Key 0 entspricht dem Key 1 auf eurem Router, der Key 1 dem Key 2 auf dem Router usw. Ihr solltet _Hexadezimal_ auswählen und dann die Verschlüsselten Zeichenketten, die auf dem Router gespeichert sind eintragen. Das dauert zwar lange, aber indem ich die _Passphrase_ eintrage und dann umwandeln lasse hatte ich auch keinen Erfolg. Einer der Schlüssel ist auf dem Router aktiv geschaltet. Genau diesen (Hexcode) markiert ihr nochmal und klickt auf _Set as Default_. Nun könnt ihr mit OK bestätigen.
Jetzt gelangt ihr wieder in die erste Maske, in der ihr den Treiber angegeben habt. Hier könnt ihr auch einfach auf OK klicken, damit ihr weiter machen könnt.
Jetzt einfach auswählen, dass ihr eine Statische IP haben möchtet und tragt diese dann ein und die gleiche Subnetmask, wie die in der der Router ist sollte eingetragen werden.
Nun klickt ihr auf _Rechnername und Nameserver_. Hier gebt ihr an wie euer Rechner im Netzwerk heißen soll und _Domainname_ beschreibt die "Arbeitsgruppe" wie ihr es aus Windows kennt. Das Kreuz für _Hostname über DHCP ändern_ lasst ihr weg. Unten sollten nun mindestens 2 Nameserver eingetragen sein, welche aus der Konfiguration einer anderen Netzwerkkarte übernommen wurden. Ansonsten habe ich:
217.237.150.33
194.25.2.129
217.237.151.161
eingetragen. Diese wurden bei mir von der Konfiguration meiner Ethernetcard übernommen. Bei _Domain-Suche 1_ tragt ihr einfach nochmal euren Domainnamen ein. Auch hier lasst ihr _Nameserver und Suchliste über DHCP aktualisieren_ frei.
Mit dem klick auf OK nehmt ihr die Änderungen an und kommt auf die Maske zuvor. Jetzt auf _Routing_ und die IP des Standartgateways eingetragen (IP Router). Alle anderen Kreuze auf dieser Seite werden weggemacht und wieder auf OK.
Nun fehlt unter 
_Erweitert_ nur noch eine Einstellung bei _Besondere Einstellungen_. Das Feld mit _MTU_ könnt ihr leer lassen und bei _Geräte Aktivierung_ wählt ihr _Beim Systemstart_ oder _When Hotplugged_. Nun einfach mit OK bestätigen und die Netzwerkkonfigurationen werden neu geschrieben.

Jetzt seid ihr fast fertig. Wenn ihr _Beim Systemstart_ gewählt habt, müsst ihr den Rechner neu starten. Ihr könnt es die Geräteaktivierung auch jederzeit auf _When Hotplugged_ ändern. Dann wird das Modul geladen, wenn die WLAN Karte eingeschaltet wird. Ist der PC neu gestartet bzw nur die Karte angeschaltet geht es in der Konsole weiter.
Also wieder wie oben beschrieben als Rootuser in die Konsole. Dort tragt ihr dann _iwconfig_ ein. Dieser Befehl listet alle gefundenen drahtlosen Verbindungen auf. _no wireless extensions_ sagt dass an bestimmten Schnittstellen nichts gefunden wurde. Ist dies der Falle einfach mal _iwconfig wlan0_ eintragen. Dann sollte eine Ausgabe mit der eingetragenen ESSID und dem Kanal, sowie des WEP Key usw kommen. Ist dies der Fall seit ihr fertig. Falls die ESSID noch feht müsst ihr nochmal _ifconfig wlan0 up <eure IP>_ ausführen.
Jetzt solltet ihr fertig sein. Das könnt ihr nochmal mit _iwconfig_ überprüfen. Dort sollte nun eine drahtlose Verbindung vorhanden sein, bei der alle Angaben mit dem Router übereinstimmen.

Für jedesmal, wenn ihr drahtlos ins Netz wollt müsst ihr nun erstmal die WLAN Karte anschalten, ca 15 Sekunden warten, die Konsole öffnen, als Root anmelden und _iwconfig_ ausführen (falls keine erkannt wurde _iwconfig wlan0_ ausführen). Dies scheint wie ein Sicherheitsmechanismus zu sein, falls man die Karte ausversehen einschaltet.

Jetzt kann ich nur noch sagen: Viel Spaß beim Konfigurieren und viel Spaß beim drahtlos surfen. Und ich hoffe zumindest ein paar Leuten geholfen zu haben.


PS: Wer Rechtschreib- oder Grammatikfehler findet darf sie behalten.  :Big Grin:

----------


## m0e21

Hallo Suenda,
hätte ich Dein Posting nur früher gelesen, das hätte einiges an Zeit gespart....
Ich bin heut vormittag auch auf die Methode mit den Windows-Treibern gestoßen... und die Karte läuft!

Ich hab die Karte in meinem Router, und will sie als ne Art Access-Point verwenden, über Adhoc. Nur bekomm ich leider keine Verbindung mit meinem Windoof-Notebook... er zeigt volle Signalstärke an, die Rechner finden sich aber gegenseitig nicht, trotz gleichem subnet und fester IP.

Du hast nicht zufällig ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?
Ich bin was Routing angeht nicht so fit,aber ich hab das Gefühl in der Konfiguration fehlt noch irgendwas...

Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis

M0e

----------


## Suenda

Erstmal danke für das Lob. 
Ich denke Du musst die Karte dann nur als Master konfigurieren und nicht als Ad-hoc. Die Clients, die dann dranhängen werden, müssten demzufolge dann als Verwalted eingestellt sein.
Das ist das, wie ich mir denke, dass es gehen könnte. Habe das so rum wie Du es brauchst aber noch nicht gebraucht. Teste das einfach mal wie grad beschrieben und dann sind wir beide schlauer, wenn Du das Ergebnis preisgibst.   :Wink: 

ÄDIT: Hast Du über _iwconfig_ bzw _iwconfig wlan0_ nachgesehen, ob die Karte läuft?

----------


## kaszewski

Genau so ein HowTo suche ich. Nur das Problem ist ich benutze kein SuSe und ahbe somit auch kein Yast. Kannst du vielleicht noch beschreiben wie man den Schritt mit Yast mit anderen Distributionen wie z.B Slackware übergehen bzw. in der Konsole machen kann ??

EDIT:

Und nochwas ich habe eine etwas andere Treiberdatei , da ich sie von meiner CD , die bei der Wlan PCI Karte dabei war genommen habe , sie heist bel6001.inf , ist das OK? Der Schritt mit dem Ndiswrapper hat soweit auch geklappt nur das bei mir logischer Weise 'bel6001 Hardware present' steht.

----------


## Suenda

Wenn das der richtige Treiber für Deine WLAN Karte unter XP ist und es keine Linuxtreiber gibt, kannst Du das ausprobieren. Dann sollte das auch der richtige Treiber sein. Sei aber drauf gefasst, dass es nicht funktionieren muss, da sich nicht jeder Treiber mit dem ndiswrapper übersetzen lässt.

Mit den anderen Distributoren muss ich später mal schauen. Muß nämlich noch weg..... immer diese Einladungen..... tz.

Ich versuch am frühen Abend mal nach zu schauen. Liegt Dein Problem genau an der Stelle, wie Du die emulierten Treiber der WLAN Karte zuordnest?

Weil das mit den ganzen Einstellungen wie ESSID, WEP Key, Channel usw geht recht einfach. Nur bei Suse war mal wieder das Problem, dass YAST zu mächtig ist und die manuellen Einstellungen nicht annimmt.

PS: Bedenke aber, dass ich Linux auch erst seit 2 Monaten unter den Fingern habe, wovon ich 2,5 Wochen gar keine Zeit hatte was zu machen/ lernen.

----------


## kaszewski

Ich wäre sher danbar wenn du nachschaust.

Ich bräuchte eine allgemeine Anleitung wo auch das mit Essid und so erklärt ist , vor allem was man tun sollte falls Fehlermeldungen auftreten.

Nochmal zum Treiber , wenn es sicherer ist könnte ich auch den WinXP treiber herunterladen der in deiner Beschreibung steht.

EDIT:

1. Der treiber den du angegeben hast funktioniert bei mir anscheinend nicht , ich bekomme die Meldung : Hardware *NOT* present.

2.Ich glaube ich habe ndiswrapper (mit meiner Treiberdatei bel6001.inf) soweit richtig installiert und konfiguriert.

iwconfig sagt bei dummy und lo (oder so ähnlich) no wireless extensions.

Muss ich da noch wireless_tools oder sowas zusätzlich zu ndiswrapper installieren um Internet zu bekommen?

Wo stelle ich z.B meine IP Addresse ein? - Du meintest ja dass du es nicht geschafft hast das DHCÜ sie vergibt.

----------


## Suenda

Sorry bin heute zu nix gekommen, muss irgendwie den ganzen Tag PC Doktor für verzweifelte WIN User spielen. Die vergessen irgendwie, dass ich meine ganze Freizeit für sie opfere.

@kaszewski:
Beachte die Groß- und Kleinsachreibung beim Treibernamen. Er muss bei den Befehl ndiswrapper -i Treibername genau gleich sein wie er auf der Platte liegt. Linux ist, wie Du weißt Casesensitive.
Den Befehl mit ndiswrapper musste du als root in der Konsole ausführen. Oder der Treiber, den Du benutzen möchtst ist nicht lauffähig unter Linux. Ich versuche, wenn ich Zeit habe, eine Liste rauszusuchen (von der weiss ihc auch, dass der RL8180 Treiber geht) und zu verlinken.
Sorry, aber für Heute kann ich einfach nicht mehr.   :Frown:

----------


## kaszewski

Das heisst ich brauche keine zusätzlichen Tools , Ndiswrapper alleine reciht völlig aus?

- Meintest du das mit der Groß-/Kleinschreibung , weil der NET8180 nicht funktioniert oder weil es am Ende mit dem bel6001 nicht funktioniert ?

EDIT:

Hier mal was bei *iwconfig* herauskommt.



```

lo    no wireless extensions.
dummy0    no wireless extensions. 


```

Und bei *lspci* .



```

00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin: Unknown device 6001 (rev 20) 


```

Irgendwas ist da doch nicht so wie es sein soll oder irre ich mich    :Confused:

----------


## Suenda

Du hast den Treiber bestimmt als .zip Datei runter geladen. Wenn Du ihn entpackst und Dir anschaust wie er geschrieben wird. Groß- und kleinschreibung ist wichtig.
bel6001.inf ist was anderes als BEL6001.INF und was anderes als bel6001.INF.
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass auch bei Dir die Treiberdatei einen Namen nur aus Großbuchstaben trägt. Dann musst Du in dem Verzeichnis wo Du sie hin extrhierst hast auch mit dem Ndiswrapper laden.
Ich habe mein WLAN Treiber zB im Verzeichnis ~HOME/WLAN. Dort liegt die Datei NET8180.INF.
Somit muss ich in der Konsole in das Verzeichnes ~HOME/WLAN, dann su ausführen. Die Zeile danach lautet:
root# ndiswrapper -i NET8180.INF

Bei Dir sollte alles so geändert sein, dass Du in dem Ordner mit Deinen Treibern bist und der Name der Treiberdatei sollte in seiner Schreribweise auch 1:1 mit der im Konqueror bzw wie der mit ls ausgegebene sein.

Für alle anderen Distris sind die Konfigurationsbefehle (wobei _wlan0_ die Schnittstelle des WLAN ist welche auch anders heißn kann):

root# iwconfig wlan0 mode _managed_
root# iwconfig wlan0 essid _wlanname_
root# iwconfig wlan0 mode key _euerWEPkey_
root# iwconfig wlan0 channel _nummer_

Die IP wird durch den Befehl:

root# ifconfig wlan0 up _gewünschte IP_
ins Netzwerk integriert, ob man damit die IP auch festlegt weiss ich nicht. 

Der aktive Channel kann mit:
root# iwlist wlan0 channel
überprüft werden.

Ich muss nochmal weiter suchen. Kommt heute noch ein Update.


Habe gerade auf der Suse Seite gelesen:

*Mit dem folgenden Befehl laden Sie dann das Modul: 
modprobe ndiswrapper
Erscheint keine Fehlermeldung, wurde der Treiber erfolgreich geladen. Die Ausgabe des Befehls dmesg zeigt dann weitere Informationen an.*
Dies sollte wohl auch für ander Distris gelten.

Hier ist der ein Link, wo einige XP Treiber mit ndiswrapper getestet wurden. Schau einfach mal, ob Deiner dabei ist.
Sourceforge
Weiter sollte Dich diese Thema weiterbringen:
Link

Hoffe das hilft, weil ich langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende bin. Ich bin vielleicht noch mehr Anfänger als ihr.  :Confused:

----------


## kaszewski

Erstmal sorry dass ich solang nicht zurückschrieb , hatte aber ein Problem it meinen Modulen gehabt.

Also , ich habe das jetzt wiedereinmal so versucht ( funktioniert immer noch nicht  :Frown:  ) ;

Es könnte daran liegen , dass ich nicht weiss wie man die Schnittstelle des Wlans rausfindet , ich habe bis jetzt immer _wlan0_ benutzt.

Ist ESSID das gleiche wie SSID oder BSSID ? Unter Windows steht mein Routername unter SSID und eine Nummer xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx [ x = Bustaben und Zahlen]

Dann noch was zum _mode_ . Unter Windows steht unter Mode _Infra_ , wenn ich aber unter Linux iwconfig wlan0 mode Infra eingebe kommt ein Error  "Infra Invalid Argument" hat das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun?

So , danke für jede Hilfe.

----------


## kaszewski

Die Schnittstelle habe ich indmesg
Ich kann noch was nachliefern.

Nachdem ich die Befehle



```

iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys
iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
iwconfig wlan0 channel 7
ifconfig up 


```

eingegeben habe und den PC neugestartet habe kommt nach dem ich in die Konsole mit Root-Rechten



```

iwconfig wlan0 


```

eingebe , folgendes bei raus



```

IEE 802.11b   ESSID:off/any
Mode:Auto   Frequency:2.44.2GHz   Acces Point 00:00:00:00.00:00
Bit Rate:11Mb/s   Tx-Power:20dBm   Sesivity:0/3
RTS thr:2432 B   Fragment thr:2432 B
Encryption key:off
Power Management:off
Link Quality:100/100   Signal level:-53dBm   Noise level:-256dBm
Rx invalid nuid:0   Rx invalid ecrypt:0   rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0   Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0 


```

Wieso sind da die Einstellungen , die ich mit den Befhelen festgeleft habe nicht vorhanden?

Liegt das an falscher ndiswrapper oder vielleicht an falscher wireless_tools Installation bzw. Konfiguration?


Über Hilfe wäre ich _sehr_ dankbar.

----------


## m0e21

Hallo Ihr beiden,
sorry das meine Antwort solange gedauert hat, aber nachdem die Karte dann endlich lief, hab ich garnicht mehr hier rein geschaut...

Also was den Kartenmodus "Master" angeht, der funktioniert bei meiner Karte leider nicht, und bei vielen anderen auch nicht, wie ich schon von mehreren Seiten gehört habe... aber es geht auch mit Ad-hoc.

Aber nochmal von vorne:
Ich habe einen Router, in dem 2 Netzwerkkarten (1x DSL-Modem, 1x Switch für Heimnetz) und eben die neu Wlan-Karte. Das Problem war, dass die Wlan-Karte zwar lief, aber ich keine Verbindung zu ihr bekam. Das lag daran, dass ich der Wlan-Karte, und auch der Wlan-Karte im Notebook das selbe Subnet verpasst habe. Habe in beiden Netzen 192.168.1.x verwendet, weshalb der Router nicht wusste, dass er Datenpackete ans Notbook über die Wlan-Karte senden soll. Behoben wurde das indem ich der Wlan-Karte im Router und im Notebook andere IP's zB im Bereich 192.168.2.x gegeben habe. Sollte mit
           ip route
keine Route auftauchen, die alle Anfragen an das 192.168.2.0 Netz über die Wlan-Karte schickt, muss man das noch per Hand erledigen mit
          ip route a 192.168.2.0/24 dev wlan0
was nichts anderes bedeutet als dass alle Packete an Addressen mit der IP 192.168.2.x über das device wlan0 geschickt werden sollen.
Seither läuft alles super, ich komme ins internet, und ins Heimnetz. Kleiner Tip noch, wer DHCP über wlan ermöglichen will sollte unter Suse nicht vergessen in /etc/sysconfig/dhcpd als Device zusätzlich wlan0 anzugeben, und den dhcp neu starten.

Also, kleines Howto falls jemand ne rtl8180-Karte als Access-Point im Adhoc-Modus verwenden will:

ndiswrapper -i Treiber.inf
ndiswrapper -l (hier sollte dann Treiber present kommen)

modprobe ndiswrapper (wenn kein Fehler kommt, sollte der Treiber funktionieren; am besten mit dmesg nachschaun, ob ein eintrag über wlan0 existiert)

iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc

iwconfig wlan0 essid netzname

iwconfig wlan0 key off|XXXX-XXXX-XX (zum testen würde ich den schlüssel ausschalten, aber im betrieb strongly recommended!)

iwconfig wlan0 nick "Nick" (ggf)

iwconfig wlan0 channel X (falls ihr keinen standard verwendet)

ifconfig wlan0 IP dev wlan0

mit ifconfig und iwconfig nachschaun, ob alles stimmt...

ip route a subnet-wlan (also zB 192.168.2.0) dev wlan0

und schon sollte es gehen.... am wlan-client als standard-gateway und dns noch die IP der wlankarte im router angeben

Ich hoffe das hilft jemandem weiter....

Gruß Martin

----------


## Suenda

Saubere Arbeit Moe!   :Smilie:  
Nun sollten alle Bereiche abgedeckt sein. Egal ob die Karte als Client oder Master laeuft.
Sorry, dass ich mich auch laenger nicht habe blicken lassen, aber ihr wisst ja wie das mit dem Leben als Arbeitnehmer ist.   

Irgendwie mag ich das an dieser Comm, auch wenn ich noch nicht so lange hier bin und noch nicht so viel Ahnung habe, dass mehrer anfangen etwas rauszufinden, wenn einer damit begonnen hat und seine Erkenntnisse kund gibt.   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## kaszewski

Hi,

bevor ich was ausprobiere habe ich noch die Frage , wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen ad-hoc und dem adneren?

Ich habe einen Router mit Wlan und zu dem will ich mit meiner Wlan PCI Karte eine Verbindung aufbauen.

-Was wäre für mich besser geeignet?

-Hat das irgendwas damit zu tun , dass ich dir vorgenommenen EInstellungen nicht sehe wenn ich 'iwconfig wlan0' eingebe?

Ihr bringt mich übrigens voll auf den Geschmack auch Internet unter Linux zu haben  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Ich weiss jetzt voran es liegt ; Wlan Karte ist aus. Jetzt stehe ich noch vor der Hürde sie anzukriegen , also im BIOS muss ichs schonmal nicht machen , da sie unter Windows läuft.

----------


## DivisionByZero

Hallo,
-der Ad-hoc-Modus ist eigentlich zum Verbinden von PCs ohne Access Point da. Managed bedeutet eben, dass ein Access Point das Netzwerk verwaltet.

-Ein Neustart löscht die Einstellungen von iwconfig... das ist vermutlich auch dein Problem. Neustart ist zunächst auch gar nicht nötig.
Bei vielen Distributionen kann man die Einstellungen auch mit spezifischen Tools erledigen (z.B. Yast2 bei Suse - s. 1.Post - oder Einträge in /etc/network/interfaces bei Debian).
Wenn keine Verbindung mit dem Access Point da ist, zeigt iwconfig auch nichts an (bis auf den WEP-Schlüssel).

Zu RTL8180 allgemein solltet ihr mit der Suchfunktion ziemlich viel finden, der Chip is ein ewiger K(r)ampf...hab ein halbes Jahr gebraucht ums an meinem Laptop hinzukriegen  :Wink:  

mfg DivBy0

----------


## kaszewski

Hi ,

weisst du vielleicht wie ich meine Wlan Karte 'ankriege' ?

DIe LEDs leuchten nicht und im FAQ stand nur das es bei jedem System anders ist , wie man die Wlan Karte anmacht. I Forum habe ich vergeblich gesucht  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Edit:

Hier der Auszug aud dem Ndiswrapper FAQ:




> First, make sure that you can see the Access Point(AP)/router/ad-hoc station in the scan: iwlist wlan0 scan should list the station you are trying to connect to. If it is not seen, then either the radio is off or the station you are trying to connect is not broadcasting its SSID. If the radio is off, you should turn it on (different systems have different ways of toggling the radio status: some have a special key, e.g., Fn+F2; some have a BIOS setting; some need a special kernel module - see http://rfswitch.sourceforge.net for details).

----------


## Suenda

Sorry für die späte Antwort, aber die liebe Arbeit hat mich von jeglichem Privatleben fern gehalten.
Denke Du hast schon nen Weg gefunden die Karte an zu schalten. Ich brauchte bei meinem Schleppi nur auf das Knöpfchen zu drücken und sie war an. Vielleicht gibt es so einen auch bei Dir.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Golf-Onkel

Hallo.

Erstmal danke für die Super Anleitung.
Allerdings habe ich hier noch das ein oder andere Problem!  :Smilie: 

Ist es normal das ich jedesmal, damit der Treiber geladen wird, modprobe ndiswrapper eingeben muss?

Sobald ich das Kommando als root erteile wird eine Verbindung zu meinem Access Point aufgebaut. Soweit so gut. Allerdings scheint die Wlan-Karte (wlan0) keine IP Adresse zu haben. Außerdem wird sie auch nicht beim Booten des System gestartet, sondern wiegesagt erst nach dem ich den ndiswrapper geladen habe. Pings innerhalb meines Netzwerkes gehen ins leere, sobald die Kabelverbindung eingesteckt ist funktioniert es wunderbar. (Sonst könnte ich hier ja auch nicht schreiben...  :Smilie: )

Die Karte stecke ich übrigens per PCMCIA in mein Laptop.



Ich hoffe das mir jemand bei dem Problem helfen kann. Ist wirklich das einzigste woran es noch hängt!  :Smilie: 

Gruß,
Jan

----------


## Suenda

Fuehre mal _ifconfig wlan0 up <eingestellte IP>_ aus.
Es gibt eine Configdatei was bei modprobe ausgefuehrt wird. Diese kannst Du so veraendern, dass das WLAN Modus mitgeladen wird, wenn es ausgefuehrt wird.
Weiter kannst Du auch anstatt _When Hotplugged_  auch _Bei Systemstart_ einstellen, dass sollte die WLAN Karte sofort geladen werden.
Einfach mal danach mit _iwconfig wlan0_ testen, ob alle Einstellungen richtig uebernommen wurden.


Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Muss nochmal nachsehen, aber im Moment habe ich arbeitsbedingt wenig Zeit was an meinem Schleppi zu machen.

----------


## kaszewski

Falls dein Router DHCP verwendet musst du anstatt ifconwig wlan0 up <eingestellte IP> 'dhcpcd wlan0 eingeben'.

P.S Bei mir funktioniert es jetzt auch , ich musste noch eine zusaetzlichen Code eingeben., denn ich muss den Treiber beutzen den  du oben genannt hast , dazu muss ich die Devices im Treiber mit diesem Code aendern. Trotzdem danke.

----------

